# Hi, I'm new and looking for pet mice!



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,
I'm looking for a mouse breeder in/near the Peterborough area.
I'm also in need of some advice, but I think I'm wanting a pair of females.

Cheers,
Harvey


----------



## Hollyvictoriamoore (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello! Did you manage to find any breeders in the Peterborough area I am also looking for some .


----------

